# Etapa Public de PCP audio



## JotaEle (Jun 17, 2011)

Hola amigos. Soy un audiófilo que recién acaba de hacer sus primeros pinitos en esto del montaje HUM. Aunque poseo buenos conocimientos en electrónica, no soy ni de lejos un experto, tan sólo un aficionado pero eso sí, con muchas ganas de continuar aprendiendo, y es esa motivación la que me ha llevado a encontrar este estupendo foro, el cual llevo ya algunas semanas leyendo, hasta que me he decidido a participar activamente.

Por descontado que estoy dispuesto a ayudar en la medida de mis posibilidades, pero en este momento soy yo quien necesita de vuestra ayuda, y es lo que voy a exponer a continuación:
Hace unos días me animé a construir mi primer amplificador de audio, y para ello y siguiendo los buenos consejos de la web PCP audio (y de su creador Pablo Crespo), pues un amigo me la había recomendado, elegí el proyecto más sencillo para principiantes llamado Public, que seguro conoceréis.

Yendo al grano: después de realizar el montaje de dos etapas Public y su correspondiente fuente de alimentación según lo expuesto en esa web tanto por Pablo Crespo como por Miguel Juliá, además de poner en práctica posteriormente los consejos del compañero Fogonazo en su post titulado “Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapa de potencia”, resulta que me encuentro con un serio problema el cual me veo incapaz de solucionar por mis propios medios.

El problema es que midiendo en la salida obtengo una tensión continua de algo más de 38 V, siendo que la fuente de alimentación entrega en vacío unos 42,5 V. por rama (+42,5 y -42,5). 

Y a continuación expongo el diagrama del circuito según la web de PCP audio y las diferencias con respecto a él que presentan mis dos etapas montadas, puesto que algunos componentes no los he podido encontrar en el mercado y he tenido que recurrir a “apaños”.



1.- La resistencia R3 de 1470 ohm. la he sustituído por una del valor estándar 1K5, al no poder encontrar el valor original.

2.- La resistencia R13 de 3K65, en su lugar he puesto dos en serie de 3K3 y 330, dando un total de 3630 ohm. que se acerca mucho al valor original.

3.- Las resistencias Rs1 y Rs2 de 0,27 ohm. 4W cada una, las he cambiado por dos en paralelo de 0,56 ohm. 5W, dando como valor resultante 0,28.

1.- Y por último, el condensador Cfb de 47 uF 16V no polarizado, lo he tenido que sustituir por dos de 100 uF 16V conectados en antiserie, es decir, conectados en serie por dos polos iguales, según he leído que se podría hacer pero de lo que no estoy seguro que sea una solución muy válida.

En fin, si alguien puede echarme una mano o dar una pista de por dónde puede estar el problema le estaré sumamente agradecido. Gracias por la atención, saludos y perdón por lo extenso del post.


----------



## zopilote (Jun 17, 2011)

Lee todo el post de Pcpaudio.


----------



## JotaEle (Jun 18, 2011)

Gracias por contestar zopilote.

Ese hilo lo he leído entero, y varias veces, pero no he conseguido encontrar respuesta en él a mi problema en concreto, por eso he abierto este nuevo hilo. Como muy cercano a mi problema, en ese hilo está el comentario del usuario "juanma", que dice que le daban 23.5V de continua a la salida (sospecho que debe ser el mismo defecto, puesto que él usaba una tensión de alimentación menor que en mi caso). Sin embargo, la única respuesta a dicho usuario sobre el asunto es de "palomo", quien hace hincapié en el uso de resistores de film metálico. ¿Realmente es posible que sea esa la solución? Porque en contrapartida, el forero "BUSHELL" (y creo recordar que algún otro más) comenta que él no tuvo esos problemas usando resistores estándar (como es también mi caso).

Veo que usted no tuvo excesivos problemas con este diseño, quizá en mi caso sea más cuestión de mala suerte, aunque ahora me asalta la duda de si en realidad ese diseño es tan exigente con respecto al valor de sus componentes. ¿Lo cree usted así?


----------



## zopilote (Jun 18, 2011)

Si que eres impaciente, una de las causas podria ser una mala aislacion de los mosfet finales (si no se coloca mica y ribetes plasticos), otra es confucion de componentes (BD139-140), y lo otro es que estes usando transistores piratas(para esa potencia es raro).
Por los componentes que usaste no mencionas que fet estas usando, lo de la resistencia de 3K65 (3K6,3K3,3K9), para las resistencias de 0R27(0R22,0R33,0R45,0R5 y 0R1) para el condensador no polarizado esta bien lo que hiciste, tambien la R3 es aceptable.
Otra causa de ese voltaje presente en la salida, seria suciedad en el impreso que hace de puente. Sin poder observar con nitidez tu circuito, no te puedo dar más sugerencias.
 Este montage es para verdaderos apasionados, no son de los que lo ensamblas y funciona. Para esos hay circuitos ya posteados.


----------



## JotaEle (Jun 19, 2011)

Bien, pues ya está el amplificador montado y funcionando de maravilla. El problema estaba en un "equivalente" del BC546 (el 2SC2240) que me dieron donde compré los componentes, porque al parecer los transistores japoneses difieren en el patillaje (pinout). Solución: desoldar los 2SC y colocar BC nuevos adquiridos en otro establecimiento. Luego todo ha ido de corrido: puesta a 0V de la salida, polarización a 5V exactos, altavoz y entrada de audio y aquello suena a música celestial.  Publicaré fotos en cuanto termine de instalarlo en el chasis definitivo. Y por último, me cuidaré en el futuro de fiarme al 100% de lo que me den en las tiendas.

Muchas gracias por tus aportes, zopilote, me han servido de gran ayuda para mostrarme "el camino de la verdad".


----------



## palomo (Jun 20, 2011)

Que bueno que te funciono JotaEle a mi me dio problemas ya que no podia calibrarlo perfectamente asta que ocupe resistencias de film metalicas, yo lo tengo en un sistema tri-amplificado lo tengo con unos twiters de domo de seda y la verdad este amplificador da unos matices muy nitidos asi que disfrutalo y esperamos esas fotos impacientes.

Saludos


----------



## JotaEle (Jun 20, 2011)

Gracias palomo, la verdad es que aparte del “little big trouble” que tuve con el 2SC2240, considero que he tenido bastante suerte. No explotó ni se quemó nada y funciona de maravilla, nada de ruido, nada de zumbido, nada de nada sin señal. Con señal… sólo sentarse y a disfrutar. 

Una pena que entre lo enfrascado que estaba en el asunto, me olvidara de hacer fotos durante el montaje. Aun así, mostraré las pocas que pude hacer.



Esta me la hizo un amigo durante el ajuste de polarización. Descargando la fuente con un resistor de 100R 18W.



Aquí el montaje terminado.



Visto desde el frontal.



Y el careto de satisfacción con barba de tres días. 

Como se verá, utilicé la caja de un antiguo amplificador Thomson que murió hace unos años. Paz a su alma, pero creo que ha sido buena idea utilizar su esqueleto para darle nueva vida.


----------



## palomo (Jun 22, 2011)

Woooooow que puedo decir...... chulo de bonito.  (Me refiero al ampli Ok) de lo otro no hay nada mas que un buen baño.


----------



## JotaEle (Jun 23, 2011)

palomo dijo:


> de lo otro no hay nada mas que un buen baño.




Por cierto palomo, si me permites unas preguntillas: ¿cuánta temperatura coge el radiador del tuyo? ¿le has tenido que poner ventilación forzada? Es que yo me estoy planteando ponerle un ventilador al mío, he llegado a medir casi 60ºC en el borde de las aletas, y no me fío.


----------



## zopilote (Jun 23, 2011)

JotaEle dijo:


> ¿cuánta temperatura coge el radiador del tuyo? ¿le has tenido que poner ventilación forzada? Es que yo me estoy planteando ponerle un ventilador al mío, he llegado a medir casi 60ºC en el borde de las aletas, y no me fío.



La temperatura que levanta es producto de que le haz dado el maximo de corriente de reposo.
Y eso es normal es esas condiciones, si lo quieres un poco relajado por que tu disipador no es generoso, prueba solo en bajar dicha constante, con 100mA levanta un poco menos, si no te malogra el sonido intenta con mucho menos(mayor de 25mA).


----------



## palomo (Jun 23, 2011)

JotaEle dijo:


> ¿cuánta temperatura coge el radiador del tuyo? ¿le has tenido que poner ventilación forzada? Es que yo me estoy planteando ponerle un ventilador al mío, he llegado a medir casi 60ºC en el borde de las aletas, y no me fío.


 

El mio ni se entera que esta trabajando ya que lo tengo para frecuencias altas, asi que no me genera demaciado calor apenas si entibia muy poco, de hecho si en reposo te levanta demaciada temperatura ya te lo explico zopilote, pero si se calienta trabajando a todo amperaje y reproduciendo todo el rango es normal asi que un pequeño ventilador no le caera nada mal.

Saludos.


----------



## JotaEle (Jun 23, 2011)

Bueno, el disipador que le he puesto no sé si es generoso o no, en la foto se puede ver. Lo hice yo mismo usando una plancha de 3 mm de grosor y después conformando las aletas con otra más fina de 1,2 mm. En total 3 aletas en cada extremo y 5 en el centro, de 8x5 cm. de superficie cada una. El problema zopilote, es que no me gustaría tener que bajar la clase, de ahí que esté pensando en ventilarlo como le comentaba a palomo. En reposo casi no se calienta pero después de una hora aprox. de funcionamiento a buen régimen ya noté que subía a esos casi 60ºC.

Muchas gracias a ambos.


----------



## palomo (Jun 28, 2011)

JotaEle dijo:


> En reposo casi no se calienta pero después de una hora aprox. de funcionamiento a buen régimen ya noté que subía a esos casi 60ºC.
> 
> Muchas gracias a ambos.


 
 Mira que amplificador tan mañoso calentarse despues de una hora de trabajo, que mal diseño ,


----------



## JotaEle (Jun 28, 2011)

palomo dijo:


> Mira que amplificador tan mañoso calentarse despues de una hora de trabajo, que mal diseño ,



Jeje, pues sí. 

Entonces es normal, ¿no? ¿No hay motivos para preocuparse pues?


----------



## zopilote (Jun 28, 2011)

El mio tambien se ponia a buena temperatura, por lo que lo deje en 125mA~150mA , y siguio calentando, pero ya deje de preocuparme. Ni pude medir cuanto levantaba.


----------

